# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  دانلود SQL Server Data Tools

## batman1

سلام به همه.
شاید جای این تایپ اینجا نباشه.به هرحال اگه جاش مناسب نبود،از مدیر این بخش عذر میخوام.
کسی فایل آفلاین این برنامه رو داره؟!
SQL Server Data Tools
داخل سایت ماکروسافت هست،اما متاسفانه آنلاینه.
برای ویژوال 2013 میخوام.
ممنون.

----------


## batman1

کسی نمیدونه؟!

----------


## parsdarab

سلام


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/mt429392

فایل iso

20.jpg

----------


## stabesh

سلام
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین
فرق بین Sql Server Data Tools و   SQL Server Data Tools - Business Intelligence
آخه حجماشم فرق داره یکی 1 گیگه اون یکی 270 مگ
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/dn864412
https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/down....aspx?id=42313

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام به همه.
> شاید جای این تایپ اینجا نباشه.به هرحال اگه جاش مناسب نبود،از مدیر این بخش عذر میخوام.
> کسی فایل آفلاین این برنامه رو داره؟!
> SQL Server Data Tools
> داخل سایت ماکروسافت هست،اما متاسفانه آنلاینه.
> برای ویژوال 2013 میخوام.
> ممنون.



در sql 2012 پیدا کنید و میتونید نصب کنید

----------

